# RC brakes?



## briandk (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I recently purchased an 08 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 C2C, with a mix of ultegra/105 and other parts. Specificity the brakes appear to be of the brand RC (RC-466E) and a bit of googling reveals that it apparently is a house brand of Bianchi.

As the streets around here are still filled with snow and salt, I have not ridden the bike yet, but I'm wondering if anyone has experience with these brakes? Are they OK or should I swap them out to something else, perhaps just change the pads?


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

mine have been great for over a year.


----------

